# Importer un livre audio,



## Seventy (15 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir 

Dans le bus je m'ennuie toujours, et j'adore lire : lis dans le bus me direz-vous, en fait pour éviter de "rendre" mon petit-déjeuner  dans le bus tous les matins j'ai décidé de mettre un livre audio dans mon ipod, comme j'ai le mal des transports ça devrait être interessant.

Je me suis procuré Voyage au centre de la terre, dans Itunes je vais section "livres audio" et hop je fais "importer" sauf que le livre va se ficher section musique 
Comment faire pour qu'il aille au bon endroit ?

==> A titre informatif je ne possède pas de compte sur l'itunes Store parce-que je n'ai pas de CB.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Mars 2008)

c'est le bon endroit


----------



## r e m y (16 Mars 2008)

Les livres audio sur iTunes correspondent aux système "Audible". Les fichiers ont des extensions se terminant par .m4b pour les titres en provenance de l'iTunes Store, ou par .aa ou .aax pour les titres venant du site Audible

Avec d'autres extensions, les titres sont justes vus comme des fichiers audio "normaux"... donc vont se mettre dans les musiques
Eventuellement, crée-toi une liste de lecture intelligente qui liste les titres contenant "Livre et histoires" comme "genre" et tu spécifies ce genre pour tes "livres audio"


----------



## Seventy (16 Mars 2008)

"Eventuellement, crée-toi une liste de lecture intelligente"

Liste de lecture intelligente, tu peux m'en dire plus sur le sujet ? J'ai un peu de mal avec les listes de lecture.


----------



## r e m y (16 Mars 2008)

Supposons que je veux une liste qui m'affiche automatiquement tous les morceaux de ma bibliothèque dont le genre est "pop".

Dans iTunes, menu Fichiers, Créer une nouvelle liste intelligente






Ensuite je précise le critère de recherche (Genre = Pop) puis OK (je pourrais rajouter d'autres critères pour limiter par exemple aux titres des années 70 en précisant date supérieure ou égale à 1970 et inférieure à 1980)






Il ne reste plus qu'à donner un nom à cette liste, et voilà






Chaque fois qu'un titre sera ajouté à ma bibliothèque, si le genre est POP, je le retrouverai dans cette liste. Si j'enlève un titre Pop de ma bibliothèque, il disparait de cette liste


----------



## Gwen (17 Mars 2008)

Pour avoir un livre audio fait maison dans la partie livre audio et donc bénéficier des avantages de ce format comme le chapitrage et la lecture accélérée, il faut utiliser un logiciel qui crée des livres normalisée et non de simple fichier audio compressés.

Pour cela, j'utilise : AUDIOBOOK BUILDER. Ce logiciel n'est vraiment pas cher, moins de 10$ et marche vraiment simplement et rapidement. Je l'utilise régulièrement pour créer mes propres Audiobook.


----------



## Seventy (17 Mars 2008)

Wah Je te remercie pour les screens ! 
Clair et précis 

Merci aussi de l'info pour la logiciel !


----------



## giga64 (6 Avril 2008)

gwen a dit:


> J'utilise : AUDIOBOOK BUILDER. Ce logiciel n'est vraiment pas cher, moins de 10$ et marche vraiment simplement et rapidement. Je l'utilise régulièrement pour créer mes propres Audiobook.



L'info que je cherchais 

À tout hasard, existe-t-il, à ta connaissance un plug-in pour iTunes qui permettrait la même chose - même payant ?

Merci gwen 

Edit : J'ai jeté un coup d'oeil à *AudioBook*, et je n'ai pas bien compris les limitations. Un livre audio est limité à 12h en lecture et 12 chapitres ?
Un peu dur, non... Si tu peux confirmer ou rectifier gwen...


----------



## giga64 (6 Avril 2008)

Bon, je continue mes recherches...

Sur différents tutos il est question d'un outil intitulé Apple's ChapterTool, mais je ne trouve aucun lien ?!? Est-il installé par défaut ?

Merci


----------



## Gwen (6 Avril 2008)

Oui, c'est bien ça les limitations 12 heures de lectures, par contre, au niveau chapitres, je ne suis pas certains. Néanmoins, en cas de création d'un livre de plus de 12 heures, AudioBookBuilder crée autant de fichiers qu'il faut.


----------



## Nattylou (10 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai trouvé une solution à ce problème (vieux pour certain, tout neuf pour moi... :rose.

Il suffit de copier vos mémos locaux dans le dossier des livres audio puis de changer l'extension m4a en m4b... ça marche du tonnerre !!! 

J'espère que ça en aidera certains.
Belle journée à vous,
Nattylou.

OUPS: j'ai oublié de vous dire: une fois tout ça fait, il faut cliquer sur chacun de vos fichiers pour qu'ils s'ouvrent dans itunes.


----------



## surfman06 (28 Février 2010)

Je viens d'acheter Audiobook Builder, merci en tous cas c'est ce que je cherchais, je vous en dirais plus, dès que j'aurai fait quelques livres audio.


----------



## surfman06 (1 Mars 2010)

A propos d'Audiobook Builder  => Bref, ça marche nickel, pour ce qui est de la durée des livres cela dépend de la compression audio utilisé, haute (44,1 KHz), -> 13 heures, Normal (32 KHz) -> 18 heures, Basse (22,05 KHz) -> 27 heures. Par contre, on peut soit disant customiser et arrivé jusqu'à 74 heures en 8 KHz, à vrai dire la barrière dépend de l'iPod ou l'iPhone qui ne marche pas correctement après. 
Pour plus de détails => http://www.splasm.com/audiobookbuilder/support.html


----------

